# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Διογκωμένο συκώτι στο zebra finch

## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
άνοιξα νέο θέμα γιατί αναφέρομαι σε διαφορετικό πουλί και όχι σε αυτό με την ποδοδερματίτιδα.
Όπως εξήγησα στο παλιό ποστ πήγα και τα δύο πουλιά στο γιατρό και μου είπε ότι το θηλυκό έχει διογκωμένο συκώτι. Μου είπε ότι μπορεί να είναι για διάφορους λόγους αν και δεν βλέπει άλλα συμπτώματα και γι'αυτό μου έδωσε την tabernil doxiciclina, που είναι ευρέως φάσματος από ότι είπε. Το έχω δώσει από το στόμα στο πουλί 4 φορές. Εχθές το βράδυ που ήταν η τρίτη φορά που της έδωσα, έκατσε στον πάτο του κλουβιού και "έβηχε", έκανε κάτι περίεργα με το κεφάλι σαν να την ενοχλούσε το φάρμακο. Μετά ήπιε νερό και συνήλθε. Σήμερα το πρωί της έδωσα πάλι (εννοείται με τις οδηγίες του γιατρού), και από εκείνη την ώρα είναι η πρώτη φορά που μου δίνει την εικόνα άρρωστου πουλιού. Κάθεται φουσκωμένη στο κλαδί, πάει και τρώει και πίνει νερό αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι προσωρινό επειδή μόλις ήπιε την αντιβίωση, ή αν δεν είναι η σωστή αντιβίωση ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι δεν είχα κανένα σύμπτωμα ότι το πουλί είναι άρρωστο και βγήκε με πρόβλημα ξαφνικά. Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε κάπως; Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω αν πεθάνει και σίγουρα δεν θα το βάλω κάτω.

----------


## jk21

Φοβαμαι οτι κατα την ληψη του φαρμακου ,πηρε φαρμακο στην οδο της αναπνοης και πνιγηκε ,αλλα ευτυχως οχι ολοκληρωτικα .Δεν ξερω αν ιχνη υγρου περασανε μεσα της ,απο εκεινη την μερια 

δεν νομιζω το φαρμακο σε σωστη δοση να δημιουργει προβλημα 

βγαλε φωτο να δουμε τα εντερα του πουλιου και πες μου αν το βλεπεις να αναπνεει εντονα 

θα σου προτεινα να επικοινωνησεις μαζι του ,μην τυχον επιλεξει να σου δωσει δοσολογια στην ποτιστρα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν ξέρω αν πήγε στην αναπνευστική της οδό, πάντως δεν το έσταξα στα ρουθούνια το μόνο σίγουρο. Μπορώ να σου πω την αναλογία του φαρμάκου με πμ (βέβαια δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω γιατί δεν έχεις χώρο). 
Μίλησα με το γιατρό και μου είπε ότι μάλλον της έπεσε βαρύ (πλάκα κάνεις μου ήρθε να του πω, αλλά δεν μίλησα), και να μην της δώσω άλλο σήμερα. Να πάω να πάρω ορό δεξτρόζης για να της δώσει ενέργεια (να το βάλω στην ποτίστρα αντί νερού) και αν δεν βρω να στάξω σταγόνες νερό στο στόμα. 
Τώρα τρώει συνέχεια (δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό). Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία σε λίγο, δεν την βλέπω να αναπνέει έντονα.

Νερό έχει πιει και μόνη της και της έσταξα και λίγο στο στόμα.

Ακόμα κάποιες φορές κάνει αυτό το "βήξιμο", μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γιαυτό σε περίπτωση που έχει πνιγεί; ή σταματάει μόνο του;

----------


## jk21

τωρα εχω χωρο 


Αν εδινες στα ρουθουνια και το απορροφουσε απο κει ,θα το πηγαινε αυθορμητα στη σωστη οδο .Ειναι ενας τροπος να δινουμε με ασφαλεια τα φαρμακα .Τα ρουθουνια δεν καταληγουν κατευθειαν στην αναπνευστικη οδο ,οπως στους ανθρωπους 

αυτο με το βηξιμο δεν μου αρεσει αν συνεχιζετε .ανοιξε το στομα και κοιτα για τιποτα λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα στο βαθος

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ορίστε η φωτογραφία. Προσπάθησα να της ανοίξω το στόμα αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Έχει αρκετή ώρα να το κάνει το βήξιμο αλλά βγάζει πνιχτές φωνούλες λίγο βραχνές, πιστεύω ότι πνίγηκε. Ξυπνάει ανά διαστήματα να φάει και να πιει νερό και ξανακάθεται πάλι. Την έβγαλα λίγο στο μπαλκόνι πριν και ενώ στην αρχή ήταν μια χαρά μετά ξαναέγινε έτσι.

----------


## jk21

το συκωτι ειναι χαλια ,δεν ειναι ομως αδυνατο ,προς το παρον τουλαχιστον 

κατω θα ηθελα να δω και τα εντερα μεχρι την αμαρα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι είναι χάλια το ξέρω. Ξαναμίλησα με το γιατρό και μου λέει ότι μπορεί και το φούσκωμα και όλα αυτά να είναι από το συκώτι, απλά εκείνος το απέδωσε στο φάρμακο επειδή αυτό πήρε τώρα ενώ πριν δεν είχε κάτι. Και πραγματικά ρε παιδιά, για έλεγχο ρουτίνας το πήγα το πουλί, δεν μου είχε δώσει κάποιο σημάδι ασθένειας, ούτε στις κουτσουλιές ούτε πουθενά. Επίσης μου είπε ότι έχω ένα πουλί με σοβαρό πρόβλημα που μπορεί να είναι από όγκο μέχρι μικρόβιο ή λοίμωξη. Θα την πιάσω σε λίγο για να έχω βοήθεια από κάποιον.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πεθάνει από την υπερβολική δόση από τη στιγμή που τρώει και πίνει κανονικά;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η φωτογραφία με τα έντερα, ελπίζω να φαίνεται καλά.

----------


## jk21

Κωνσταντινα στο ειπα και στο πμ .Η δοση δειχνει αυξημενη σε σχεση με την αναγραφομενη στη συσκευασια ,για χρηση σε ποτιστρα ,με δεδομενο ενα πουλι να πινει γυρω στα 4 ml νερο .Ομως αν ο γιατρος ξερει τα mg ανα ml του συγκεκριμενου σκευασματος σε δοξυκυκλινη ,μπορει με βαση κτηνιατρικα επισημα εγχειριδια ,να υπαλογισει για την περιπτωση προβληματος που εχει στο μυαλο του και υψηλοτερη δοση 

το αν συνεχισεις ή οχι το φαρμακο ,ειναι αποφαση που δικαιουται να εχει εκεινος και προταση μου ειναι να την ακολουθησεις .Αρχικα μου ειπες οτι σου ειπε να αναστειλεις τη χορηγηση .Αν σου ειπε τελικα να συνεχισεις ,να το κανεις 

δεν βλεπω εντονα πρησμενο εντερο ,αλλα καποιο εχει ελαφρως θεμα 
αν ηταν και πρησμενα εντερα ,θα πηγαινε το μυαλο μου σε κοκκιδια (μπορει να τα ανιχνευσει στην κουτσουλια ,αν την δει σε μικροσκοπιο ) και στην περιπτωση αυτη ,το φαρμακο που ειναι μονο αντιβιωση δεν θα αρκουσε 

αλλα θα ηθελε και κοκκιδιοστατικο οπως

esb3 ,cotrim ,cosumix plus σε καταλληλη δοση που να πιανει και κοκκιδια 

ή  κοκκιδιοκτονο οπως το baycox 

ναι ολα αυτα που σου ειπε μπορει να ειναι .ακομα και ογκος ,συνηθως απο αφλατοξινες τροφων που προσβαλλουν το συκωτι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προς το παρόν τις δύο φορές που μίλησα μαζί του μου είπε να μην δώσω σήμερα. Άυριο θα τον πάρω ξανά τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσω αλλά θα ζητήσω δοσολογία από την ποτίστρα. Αναλόγως και πως θα είναι το πουλί αύριο. Εξάλλου μπορεί να είναι έτσι από το φάρμακο αλλά το πρόβλημα στο συκώτι υπάρχει και δεν γίνεται να μην αντιμετωπιστεί. Όμως δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς είναι και να το αντιμετωπίσουμε;

----------


## jk21

Κωνσταντινα αν ισχυουν ακριβως αυτα που  μου ειχες στειλει αρχικα ως  δοσολογια και βαση οσων μου εστειλες για τα mg του φαρμακου ,αλλα και βρηκα σε σχετικη σελιδα ,τοτε βαση πινακα που ειχε παραθεσει ο dr cutteel στη σελιδατου facebook της εκδηλωσης  του σεμιναριου που ειχε κανει 




 και βαση του  
http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...tic_agents.pdf

που δινει για passerines 0.25 γρ δοξυκυκλινης στο λιτρο ,μου φαινεται ισχυροτατη η δοση σου 

Εκεινος ομως γνωριζει καλυτερα το λογο που σου την συστησε τοσο ισχυρη .Δεν ειμαι γιατρος να ξερω τα ανωτατα επιτρεπτα ορια και την αναγκη για καθε περιπτωση ασθενειας

----------


## jk21

Θεωρω ομως οτι αν κρινει μη απαραιτητη μικροβιολογικη εξεταση της κουτσουλιας ,θα επρεπε ηδη να εχει γινει μικροσκοπικη .Η πρωτη ειναι εξτρα σε κοστος ,η δευτερη νομιζω θα επρεπε να αποτελει μερος της βασικης εξετασης ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν ξαναπάω θα του ζητήσω να δούμε τις κουτσουλιές της στο μικροσκόπιο. Δεν είναι δα και σπουδαία δουλειά να το κάνει. όπως σου είπα και στο πμ φαίνεται καλύτερα τώρα, είναι πιο δραστήρια ανά διαστήματα και δεν έχει βήξει εδώ και πολλές ώρες. Έβγαλα το χώρισμα και έπαιζε με τον αρσενικό.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι τελευταίο μπας και πάρω λίγο θάρρος γιατί με έχει πάρει από κάτω το όλο θέμα. Ξέρω βέβαια ότι κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική αλλά σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις που έχει πρόβλημα το συκώτι, έχουν επιβιώσει τα πουλάκια; Βάση των όσων έχεις δει μέχρι τώρα.  

ΥΓ: Πήγε για ύπνο στην πιο ψηλή πατήθρα, θετικό δεν είναι αυτό; Συνήθως όταν νιώθουν πολύ χάλια δεν πάνε στον πάτο;

----------


## jk21

Προβλημα στο συκωτι μπορει να εχουν για διαφορους λογους και πολλοι απο αυτους μπορει οταν δεις την προβολη του συκωτιου στο δερμα ,να μην υφισταται πια .Το συκωτι οταν καταστρεφεται καποιο μερος του ,προσπαθει να αναγεννηθει και δημιουργουνται νεα κυτταρα ,ενω το παλιο κατεστραμμενο παραμενει .Αυτο οδηγει σε διογκωση και προβολη στο μπροστινο μερος .Η διογκωση δυσκολα μειωνεται ,εκτος αν υπαρχει καποια διαστολη λογω εκτακτης αιτιας που δεν εχει δημιουργησει μονιμη βλαβη πχ μπορει μετα απο αντιμετωπιση ατοξοπλασμωσης να δεις το συκωτι να μειωνεται αρκετα .Ομως αυτες οι ξαφνικες επιθεσεις εναντιον του συκωτιου ,μπορει να ειναι πιο αμεσα θανατηφορες απο βλαβες που δημιουργουνται αργα και αφηνουν σημαδια πχ λογω κακης διατροφης ειτε με υπερβολικα λιπαρα ειτε με βρωμικους απο αφλατοξινες σπορους 

ειναι θετικο που ειναι κινητικο και κουρνιαζει ψηλα 

υπαρχουν σκευασματα που βοηθουν το συκωτι ,οπως σκευασματα εκχυλισματος milkthistle , χολινης ,καρνιτινης ,μεθειονινης κλπ 

δες εδω καποια 

*Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )*και εδω συνδιασμο καποιων αντιβακτηριακων και ηπατοπροστατευτικων σε καποιο σκευασμα που εχω κανει για προσωπικη χρηση 

*Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μισό για να καταλάβω σωστά αυτά που μου λες γιατί είμαι καινούργια σε αυτό τον τομέα γνώσεων :Ρ
Άρα, μπορεί αυτό που προκάλεσε το πρόβλημα να έχει περάσει (μιας και δεν έδειχνε άρρωστη πριν), αλλά να έχει μείνει το χαλασμένο σημείο του συκωτιού και γιαυτό είναι διογκωμένο και φαίνεται; 
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ξαφνικό ήταν το πρόβλημα στο συκώτι της γιατί τόσο καιρό το πουλί δεν είχε τίποτα. Ξέρω ότι κρύβουν τις ασθένειες τους αλλά ούτε οι κουτσουλιές το πρόδωσαν ούτε καθόταν κουρνιασμένο σε άσχετες ώρες της ημέρας. 
Προς το τέλος της ημέρας ειδικά που είχε πιεί και αρκετή δεξτρόζη, άρχισε πάλι μερικά από τα τρελά σκαρφαλώματα και πιασίματα στα κάγκελα. Επίσης τρώει κανονικά (ευτυχώς).

Αυτά τα σκευάσματα υποθέτω θα τα βάλω αφού μου δώσει ο γιατρός το οκ ότι έχει καλυτερέψει έτσι;

----------


## jk21

υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις που η αιτια εχει εκλειψει ,αλλα το αποτελεσμα μενει εμφανες

δεν ειναι ομως ολες τετοιες και σιγουρα ο γιατρος απο κοντα μπορει να αξιολογισει τι ειναι το πιθανοτερο να συμβαινει

τα ηπατοπροστατευτικα βοηθουν ετσι κι αλλιως (οταν μπορουν να βοηθησουν αν το αποτελεσμα ειναι μερικως αναστρεψιμο και αν αντιμετωπιζεται φυσικα και η αιτια )  ,αλλα αφου εισαι σε επαφη με γιατρο ,να εχεις πρωτα την θετικη του γνωμη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εννοείται πως θα ρωτήσω το γιατρό και θα προσπαθήσω όταν ξαναπάω το πουλάκι εκεί να τον πείσω να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε από τι μπορεί να είναι για να υπάρχει και κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εύκολο. Απλώς ρωτάω και εδώ επειδή προσπαθώ να κατανοήσω όσο μπορώ το πρόβλημα και να ξέρω τους τρόπους που μπορώ να ενισχύσω την ίασή του. Θέλω να ξέρω ότι κάνω τα πάντα για να το βοηθήσω.
Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που ασχολείσαι με το θέμα και μου απαντάς!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα! Σήμερα η μικρούλα μου είναι μια χαρά, ευτυχώς! Έχει βρει τον παλιό της εαυτό, τρώει, πίνει, κάνει μπιπ μπιπ, παίζει με τον αρσενικό, όλα καλά! Μίλησα και με το γιατρό και μου είπε να συνεχίσω την αντιβίωση αλλά να την αραιώνω περισσότερο τώρα. Τον ρώτησα μήπως πνίγεται και μήπως είναι καλύτερο να στάζω στα ρουθούνια αλλά μου είπε ότι το συγκεκριμένο είναι παχύρευστο σχετικά (όντως είναι), αν ήταν ορός δεν θα είχε αντίρρηση. Εγώ θα την αφήσω και σήμερα να συνέλθει εντελώς και από αύριο θα συνεχίσουμε έτσι.

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά του!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Χρύσα! Και εγώ και η μπουμπού μου! :Ρ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τώρα παρουσιάστηκε και άλλο θέμα. Το πρωί με το που ξύπνησαν τα είδα να ζευγαρώνουν. Να σημειώσω ότι δεν έχουν φωλιά ή σταθερό μέρος στο κλουβί. Τίποτα που να τα ενθαρρύνει δηλαδή. Τώρα τι κάνω όμως; Η θηλυκή δεν είναι στη σωστή ηλικία και είναι και άρρωστη, πρέπει να παίρνει αντιβίωση. Επίσης πρέπει να παίρνει και ασβέστιο σε περίπτωση που γεννήσει όντως. Όμως διαβάζω ότι όταν παίρνει αντιβίωση δεν κάνει να υπάρχει σουπιοκόκκαλο στο κλουβί. Έχω μπερδευτεί και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

----------


## Giorgekid

Πρωτα απο ολα πρεπει να τα χωρισεις κατα την γνωμη μου!!!!!!μετα θα αφήσεις το ζεμπρακι να γεννήσει και να κλωσησει τα αυγα για 5 μερες ας πουμε!!!!!!μετα θα της τα παρεις!!!!!!και ετσι θα ηρεμήσουν οι ορμόνες!!!!!!περαστικα της και καλη επιτυχια!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το θέμα είναι να καταφέρει να τα γεννήσει και να μην έχει θέμα δυστοκίας. Μου αρέσει που όταν ρώτησα το γιατρό που μου είπε να βγάλω το χώρισμα για περίπτωση ζευγαρώματος το βρήκε αστείο σχεδόν και απίθανο. Να όμως που έγινε. Πως όμως θα της δώσω το ασβέστιο που χρειάζεται για να γεννήσει φυσιολογικά από τη στιγμή που παίρνει αντιβίωση;

----------


## jk21

Να ενημερωσεις το γιατρο .Τοσο για το αν πρεπει να την αφησεις να κλωσσησει (αν κανει αυγα ) οσο και αν πρεπει να δοθει ασβεστιο ,με δεδομενο οτι η δοξυκυκλινη ειναι τετρακυκλινη και ξερω οτι καποιες απο αυτες τουλαχιστον ,σιγουρα δεν κανει να χορηγουνται μαζι με ασβεστιο ,γιατι αντιδρουν και μειωνεται η δραση τους πχ σιγουρα η χλωρτετρακυκλινη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συγνώμη που ρωτάω συνεχώς πράγματα, ξέρω ότι πρέπει να δείχνω σαν χαζή και ίσως ενοχλητική. Μπορώ να της δώσω αυγό τώρα; Δεν έχει πάρει αντιβίωση σήμερα. 
Δεν είδα ότι απάντησες, συγνώμη.

----------


## jk21

οταν δινεις απο το στομα ,δεν εχεις θεμα να δωσεις και αυγο και χορταρικα 

οταν ειναι στην ποτιστρα ,απαγορευονται οι υδαρες τροφες (και το αυγο εχει αρκετο νερο ) γιατι πινουν λιγοτερο νερο απο την ποτιστρα ,αρα και μειωμενη δοση φαρμακου 

....  και μην ξαναπεις βλακειες οτι γινεται χαζη και ενοχλητικη ! ανθρωπος που σεβεται τα πουλια του και προσπαθει να κανει το καλυτερο για αυτα ,μονο χαζος δεν ειναι !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει τότε θα της βάλω αυγουλάκι να πάρει λίγο ασβέστιο τουλάχιστον από εκεί αν δεν κάνει συμπλήρωμα στο νερό. Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω με το γιατρό. Τον πήρα τηλέφωνο και του εξήγησα ότι τα πουλιά ζευγάρωσαν και τι πρέπει να κάνω τώρα αφού θα χρειαστεί ασβέστιο, μου είπε να βάλω σουπιοκόκκαλο στο κλουβί (λες και αυτόν περίμενα να μου το πει) και να σταματήσω να της δίνω αντιβίωση από τη στιγμή που τη βλέπω ζωηρή και κινητική. Και του λέω τι θα γίνει με το συκώτι της, και με ξαναρώτησε αν είναι ζωηρή και του είπα ναι και μου είπε να μην της δώσω άλλο αφού ήδη έχει λάβει κάποια δόση. Μου λέει άμα θες πιάστην και δες από κάτω αν έχει βελτιωθεί καθόλου το συκώτι. Και του είπα να την πάω την Πέμπτη από εκεί να την ξαναδεί. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Τη μια είναι το πουλάκι του θανατά από την δοσολογία που μου έδωσε και μου λέει ότι έχω ένα ζώο με σοβαρό πρόβλημα (κάτσε εσύ άυπνη όλο το βράδυ να σιγουρευτείς ότι θα βγάλει το βράδυ και είναι καλά και αλήθεια το λέω κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ όταν ξύπνησε εκείνη στις 8 το πρωί και είδα ότι είναι εντάξει) και μετά μου λέει "αστην παράτα τη να κάνει ότι είναι στη φύση της". Εγώ τώρα τι να κάνω μου λέτε;

----------


## jk21

Κωνσταντινα αν ηξερα κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο πιθανοτητας ,οτι το προβλημα στο συκωτι ,δεν ειναι ενεργο αλλα κατι παλιοτερο που πρεπει φυσικα να βελτιωθει ,θα σου ελεγα αστα να συνεχισουν 

δεν ξερω ομως ...

ο γιατρος θα μπορουσε; οχι 100 % ,αλλα αν επαιρνε δειγμα κουτσουλιας επιτοπου και το κοιταζε στο μικροσκοπιο (το εκανε; ) θα απεκλειε πχ τα κοκκιδα .Αν εκανε ενα προχειρο τεστ για μικροβια (υπαρχει καποια διαδικασια που ριχνεις στο δειγμα καποιο υγρο και καταλαβαινεις αν υπαρχουν αυξημενοι μικροοργανισμοι gram + ή gram -  , οχι ομως και ποιοι ,αλλα εχεις μια ιδεα ...)  θα ηξερε ισως αν υπαρχει καποιο μικροβιο που εκτος απο το συκωτι ,δινει σημαδια και στα εντερα 

απο την αλλη ισχυρη ευρεου φασματος αντιβιωση να δινετε και να διακοπτετε σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα ,ακομα και να μην εχει τιποτα το πουλι ,νομιζω οδηγει σε εθισμο των μικροβιων (που παντα υπαρχουν σε χαμηλους πληθυσμους καποια απο αυτα ) σε αυτη ...

αναφερω σκεψεις ... δεν μπορω να παρω την ευθυνη ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ το ίδιο δίλημμα έχω....Δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω τελείως το συκώτι γιατί είναι εκεί. Τώρα αν απλά υπάρχει ή έχει και αρρώστια δεν το γνωρίζω. Από την άλλη δεν θα έδινε το πουλί και άλλα δείγματα αρρώστιας τόσο καιρό που την έχω; Μήπως η πτερόροια που έχει συνδέεται με το συκώτι; Αλλά δεν έχει κανένα φαλακρό σημείο και βγάζει ήδη νέα φτερά τα είδα με το γιατρό. Όχι Δημήτρη δεν κοίταξε κάτι στο μικροσκόπιο, θα του ζητήσω βέβαια να το κάνει την Πέμπτη που θα πάω. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, αντιβίωση έχει πάρει τέσσερις φορές συνολικά. Μια το βράδυ του Σαββάτου και μετά μια ανά δώδεκα ώρες με τελευταία αυτή της Δευτέρας το πρωί γιατί μετά έγινε χάλια από την αντιβίωση και δεν ξαναπήρε. Θα μπορούσαμε οπότε να πούμε ότι κόπηκε κάπως "σταδιακά". Αν δεν είχε το συκώτι της, ποια θα ήταν η συνήθης διαδικασία αφού τα είδα να ζευγαρώνουν; Φωλιά, διατροφή και ασβέστιο;

Μόνο εγώ μπορώ να πάρω την ευθύνη (και είναι πολύ μεγάλη όταν εξαρτάται η ζωή της από μένα) αλλά δεν μου εξηγεί ο γιατρός ειλικρινά τα ρίσκα για να αποφασίσω, ούτε με βοηθάει με τη στάση του. Τι να πω, θα προσπαθήσω να συνεννοηθώ από κοντά μαζί του την Πέμπτη μπας και βγάλω καμιά άκρη και γίνουν παραπάνω εξετάσεις.

----------


## jk21

η πτεροροια οταν ειναι εκτος εποχης σε ενα πουλι ,σαφως μπορει να κρυβει προβλημα σε οργανα και στο συκωτι

αν πεφτουν τα παλια φτερα ειναι νορμαλ .αν βλεπεις να ξαναπεφτουν αυτα που βγαινουν , τοτε υπαρχει αιτια 


θεωρω απολυτα θεμιτο σε ενα ανθρωπο που ξοδεψε χρονο ,ζωη και χρημα για σπουδες ,να θελει να αμοιβετε επαρκως και γιατι οχι ,σε τιμες αντιστοιχες γιατρων για ανθρωπους ,γιατι δεν εχει λιγοτερα εξοδα απο εκεινους για να κρατησει την επιχειριση του 

ομως θα περιμενα σε ενα τετοιο γιατρο και μια πληρη εξεταση μεσα στα εξοδα της επισκεψης και δεν εννοω εξετασεις που θελουν χρονο (καλλιεργεια ) ,ουτε καποια επεμβαση που θεωρειται χειρουργειο και ειναι εξτρα ,αλλα στοιχειωδη μικροσκοπικη εξεταση δειγματος κοπρανων ,αν οχι την αλλη συντομη μικροβιακη εξεταση 

αντιβιωση λιγοτερο απο 4 με 5 μερες δεν ξερω τι νοημα εχει ....

αν το πουλι ηταν καλα ,ναι αυτη ειναι η διαδικασια που λες

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα παλιά φτερά πέφτουν από όσο βλέπω, είναι πλήρως ανεπτυγμένα και δεν φαίνεται κάτι περίεργο.
Σαφώς και πρέπει να πληρωθεί και δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις πόσο χρεώνει ο συγκεκριμένος, αλλά στις εποχές που ζούμε δεν είναι και λίγα. Παρόλα αυτά προτίμησα να πάω κάπου πιο ακριβά για να δει τα πουλιά κάποιος που ξέρει παρά να πάω σε ένα κτηνίατρο της γειτονιάς που δεν ξέρει, να δώσω 10 ευρώ και να πω έκανα το χρέος μου απέναντι στα ζώα μου πηγαίνοντας τα κάπου που δεν γνωρίζουν από πτηνά. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι και αυτός αφού διαπίστωσε το πρόβλημα δεν έκανε κάτι παραπάνω για να αναζητήσει την αιτία οπότε μάλλον θα του το θυμίσω εγώ.
Όπως τα μετράει εκείνος υποτίθεται ότι έχει πάρει αντιβίωση 4 ημέρες. Του εξήγησα όμως ότι δεν είναι τόσες γιατί σήμερα δεν πήρε αφού εχθές ήταν χάλια και δεν ήθελα να την κουράσω παραπάνω. Και πάλι η απάντηση ήταν η ίδια. "Παράτα την και αστη να κάνει αυτό που είναι στη φύση της". Αυτό το "παράτα την" εδώ μου κάθεται. Κατανοώ ότι για κάποιους τα ζώα από τη στιγμή που δεν είναι σκύλος ή γάτα δεν έχουν και καμιά ιδιαίτερη αξία, σου λένε "έλα μωρέ, μη δένεσαι. άμα πεθάνει θα πάρουμε άλλο". Και δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι για εμάς το να έχεις ένα πουλάκι δεν είναι απλά "φαγητό, νερό και αλλαγή". Γιατί ένα ζώο που μπορεί να ζήσει 10 χρόνια, να ζήσει 3 μήνες; Μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι φθηνό;; 
Συγνώμη για το παραλήρημα αλλά εκνευρίζομαι όταν δεν δείχνουν την πρέπουσα προσοχή, ειδικά οι κτηνίατροι. Και για να γίνεις κτηνίατρος σημαίνει ότι αγαπάς τα ζώα. Και ζώα δεν είναι μόνο ο σκύλος και η γάτα. Πιο τίμιο είναι να πεις "δεν έχω την απαραίτητη ειδίκευση πήγαινε κάπου αλλού", παρά μαζί με τα λεφτά να πάρεις και στο λαιμό σου μια ψυχή. Για μένα όση αξία έχει η ζωή ενός σκύλου (τους οποίους και υπέραγαπω αν και ποτέ δεν είχα), έχει και η ζωή ενός πουλιού που ζει τη ζωή του σε ένα κλουβί και περιμένει από εσένα να το φροντίσεις. Όχι ότι μπορείς να βάλεις αξία στη ζωή.
Και πάλι συγνώμη για το μεγάλο μήνυμα.

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω προσωπικη πειρα ,αλλα γνωριζω απο επισκεψεις μελων ....

για αυτο και το προηγουμενο ποστ μου ,που μιλουσα εστω για τελεση μικροσκοπικης εξετασης 

συνηθως πουλια που εχουν σοβαρο προβλημα ,δεν προχωρουνε σε αναπαραγωγη .Αυτο θα ειδε και σου ειπε οτι σου ειπε ,ισως μη δινοντας κακη σημασια στην φραση παρατα την ,αλλα να εννοουσε αφησε την

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι, ίσως να είδε αυτό που λες ότι προχώρησε σε αναπαραγωγή. Τι να πω μακάρι να είναι έτσι και να μην έχει όντως σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Όπως και να έχει αναμονή μέχρι την Πέμπτη και ίδωμεν! Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να της δίνω κανονικά την πιπεριά και τη γλυστρίδα που της έδινα και τόσο της άρεσε ή αν δεν πρέπει.

----------


## Pidgey

Μπορείς να δίνεις, εκτός αν δίνεις αντιβίωση στο νερό. Σταμάτησες τελικά τη δοξυκυκλίνη;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα σταμάτησα όλα και το πουλάκι είναι μια χαρά, μόλις έκανε το μπάνιο της και μας έκανε λούτσα :Ρ Εξάλλου ο γιατρός μου είπε να την σταματήσω όταν έμαθε ότι ζευγάρωσε. Φυσικά δεν αρνούμαι ότι το συκώτι της δεν είναι εντάξει και το ψάχνω για να κάνω αναλυτικές εξετάσεις στις κουτσουλιές μήπως βρω από εκεί τι έχει. Οπτικά πάντως δεν δείχνει να έχει κάτι. Κάθε μέρα πετάει, παίζει, τρώει. Δίνει την εικόνα ενός ζώου που δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει κάτι σε σημείο που έχει πρηστεί το συκώτι και παρόλα αυτά να είναι καλά;
Σκόπευα να την πάω σήμερα ξανά στο γιατρό μήπως τον πείσω να δει τις κουτσουλιές στο μικροσκόπιο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα. Δεν μου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη πλέον και φοβάμαι μην της δώσει τίποτα εκείνη την ώρα και αποκτήσει θέμα όπως με την αντιβίωση.

----------


## xrisam

> ................ "Παράτα την και αστη να κάνει αυτό που είναι στη φύση της". Αυτό το "παράτα την" εδώ μου κάθεται. Κατανοώ ότι για κάποιους τα ζώα από τη στιγμή που δεν είναι σκύλος ή γάτα δεν έχουν και καμιά ιδιαίτερη αξία, σου λένε "έλα μωρέ, μη δένεσαι. άμα πεθάνει θα πάρουμε άλλο". Και δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι για εμάς το να έχεις ένα πουλάκι δεν είναι απλά "φαγητό, νερό και αλλαγή". Γιατί ένα ζώο που μπορεί να ζήσει 10 χρόνια, να ζήσει 3 μήνες; Μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι φθηνό;; 
> Συγνώμη για το παραλήρημα αλλά εκνευρίζομαι όταν δεν δείχνουν την πρέπουσα προσοχή, ειδικά οι κτηνίατροι. Και για να γίνεις κτηνίατρος σημαίνει ότι αγαπάς τα ζώα. Και ζώα δεν είναι μόνο ο σκύλος και η γάτα. Πιο τίμιο είναι να πεις "δεν έχω την απαραίτητη ειδίκευση πήγαινε κάπου αλλού", παρά μαζί με τα λεφτά να πάρεις και στο λαιμό σου μια ψυχή. Για μένα όση αξία έχει η ζωή ενός σκύλου (τους οποίους και υπέραγαπω αν και ποτέ δεν είχα), έχει και η ζωή ενός πουλιού που ζει τη ζωή του σε ένα κλουβί και περιμένει από εσένα να το φροντίσεις. Όχι ότι μπορείς να βάλεις αξία στη ζωή.
> Και πάλι συγνώμη για το μεγάλο μήνυμα.


Μην μασάς Κωνστανίνα.........ξέρεις τι κοτσάνες έχω ακούσει τόσα χρόνια για τα ζώα γενικά... :Mad0039:  :Mad0039: 

Τωρα πόσο μάλλον για ένα πουλάκι τους φαίνεται περίεργο το ενδιαφέρον για μία τοσο μικρή ψυχούλα, αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να τους εξηγήσει ότι η αγάπη και η φροντίδα δεν είναι συναρτήση του μεγέθους.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καταλαβαίνω Χρύσα, και εγώ τα ίδια ακούω κατά καιρούς. Τη μια βλέπουν ότι τα καθαρίζω συχνά και τα προσέχω και μπορεί να μου πουν "ααα πολύ ευαίσθητα είναι αυτά" και προσπαθώ να τους εξηγήσω ότι δεν είναι θέμα του πόσο ευαίσθητα είναι αλλά το τι είναι σωστό να γίνεται. 'Η μπορεί να θεωρούν υπερβολή ότι δίνω πολλά λεφτά για να τα πάω στο γιατρό. Ας μας πουν τέλος πάντων από πόσα κιλά και πάνω θεωρείται λογικό να πας το ζώο στο γιατρό. Όχι ότι τους ακούω, γιατί εγώ υποχρέωση έχω απέναντι στα ζώα μου όχι απέναντι στον κάθε ένα. 

Συγνώμη για το off- topic  ::  

Σχετικά με την υγεία της μικρής μου, θα πάω ιδιωτικά να κάνω εξετάσεις στις κουτσουλιές για να μάθουμε τι έχει και να δούμε πως μπορούμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε. Γιατί αν περιμένω από το γιατρό, θα γεννήσω εγώ αυγά στο τέλος!

----------


## Pidgey

Αν οι εξετάσεις που πρόκειται να κάνεις με τις κουτσουλιές δεν δείξουν κάποιο πρόβλημα, προσπάθησε με milkthistle (στο είχε αναφέρει και ο κ. Δημήτρης σε προηγούμενη σελ.), ίσως το βοηθήσει.

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά για τη μικρούλα σου.

----------


## jk21

οι ψυχες δεν εχουν βαρος .Δεν εχουν μεγεθος .Ειναι αιωνιες ....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μακάρι να μην δείξουν κάτι οι κουτσουλιές Νίκο! 'Η να δείξουν κάτι που αντιμετωπίζεται τουλάχιστον!




> οι ψυχες δεν εχουν βαρος .Δεν εχουν μεγεθος .Ειναι αιωνιες ....


Δεν θα μπορούσες να το εκφράσεις καλύτερα! 
Φυσικά και δεν εννοώ ότι για εμένα έχει σημασία το βάρος, απλά για ορισμένους άλλους έχει. Θεωρούν παράλογο να πληρώνεις για να μάθεις τι έχει το πουλάκι. Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ αυτούς παράλογους.

----------


## jk21

δεν το εγραψα για σενα Κωνσταντινα ,αλλα για αυτους που μετρουν την αξια των πουλιων με το μεγεθος και το βαρος

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους! Έπιασα σήμερα τη μικρή μου να δω πως είναι το συκώτι της μετά από μια εβδομάδα, δεν έχω δώσει κάποιο φάρμακο πέραν της τρομερής εκείνης αντιβίωσης και αύριο θα πάω τις κουτσουλιές της για ανάλυση. 

Έτσι ήταν πριν μια εβδομάδα



και έτσι είναι σήμερα

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...0&d=1404729356

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά. Στα δικά μου μάτια είναι ίσως λίγο λιγότερο ερεθισμένο.

----------


## jk21

μικρη βελτιωση 

για να εχει αποτελεσμα η καλλιεργεια ,πρεπει απαραιτητα να εχει περασει μια βδομαδα ισως και περισσοτερο απο το τελος της αντιβιωσης

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχει περάσει 1 εβδομάδα. Αν είναι να το πάω την Τετάρτη για να έχουν περάσει 9 μέρες; Την Πέμπτη θα φύγω και θα περάσει μια εβδομάδα μέχρι να ξαναέρθω γιαυτό έλεγα να το δώσω πριν φύγω έτσι ώστε όταν γυρίσω να έχω τις απαντήσεις. Τι λέτε;

----------


## jk21

να παρεις τηλ και να ρωτησεις .εκεινοι ξερουν ποσο ειναι το απαραιτητο για τα δικα τους στανταρ .μπορει να αρκει και η βδομαδα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο τότε! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα, πήρα σήμερα και μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να τα πάω κανονικά (θα κάνω καλλιέργεια προληπτικά και στο άλλο πουλάκι, μιας και είναι και στον ίδιο χώρο να είμαστε σίγουροι). Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι *αν πρέπει να τους κάνω εξέταση και για σαλμονέλα*, επειδή κάθε φορά που παίρνω τηλέφωνο με ρωτάει ο κυριούλης για τη συγκεκριμένη ασθένεια!

----------


## jk21

ενεργη σαλμονελωση σιγουρα δεν εχει .Αλλα υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει περασει στο παρελθον και να εχει σχεση το συκωτι με αυτη (αλλα και με αλλες ασθενειες ) .Ομως θα σου ειχε δωσει στο παρελθον καποια σημαδια ή εντονης αδιαθεσιας ή διακριτων συμπτωματων με ασταθεια στην κινηση του πουλιου

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι υπολογίζω ότι είναι το πολύ 3-4 μηνών και την έχω ήδη ένα μήνα. Αυτόν το μήνα δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κανένα σημάδι ασθένειας, ούτε αυτών που αναφέρεις ούτε άλλων (γιαυτό και είχα παραξενευτεί όταν έμαθα για το συκώτι άλλωστε). Αν έχει περάσει στο παρελθόν μπορεί να την επηρεάσει με κάποιο τρόπο πέραν του συκωτιού; Βέβαια για να είμαι σίγουρη ας την κάνω και αυτή την εξέταση στο συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι, δεν χάνω τίποτα!

----------


## jk21

Σαλμωνελλωση σε μικροτερη ηλικια ,μονο απο παρατημενο αυγο αν ειχε φαει αλλα θα του ειχε αφησει σημαδια 

αν ειναι μεγαλο το κοστος ,την αφηνεις .αν οχι ,την κανεις 

να κοιταξουν και για κοκκιδια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν ξέρω που είχε γεννηθεί, πάντως από πετ σοπ την πήρα. Λίγο δύσκολο το βλέπω να είχε φάει αυγό στη ζωή της πριν έρθει σε μένα. Άρα ζητάω καλλιέργεια και έξτρα εξετάσεις και κοκκιδίωση και ίσως σαλμονέλα. Εντάξει! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα, πήρα σήμερα τις απαντήσεις των εξετάσεων. Στην καλλιέργεια δεν βρήκαν κάποιο μικρόβιο, βρήκαν όμως μύκητες από μυκητολογική εξέταση που έκαναν. Για κοκκίδια δεν τους έφτανε το υλικό που τους πήγα (δεν ήξερα ότι έπρεπε να πάω τόσο πολύ). Τι κάνω τώρα; 

Οι μύκητες είναι λέει του γένους Mucor spp.

Το συκώτι της πάντως δείχνει καλύτερα

----------


## Pidgey

Κωνσταντίνα και 'μένα συγκρίνωντας με την προηγούμενη φωτογραφία μου φαίνεται αρκετά καλύτερα το συκώτι.

Μια ερώτηση... Τη μυκητολογική τη ζήτησες εσύ ή την έκαναν μόνοι τους; Ξέρεις αν είναι ξεχωριστή εξέταση από την καλλιέργεια; 
(Εννοείται αν γνωρίζει και κάποιος άλλος ας απαντήσει.)

----------


## olga

Νίκο καλημέρα! Εκεί είναι εργαστήριο και όταν πας τις κουτσουλιές σε ρωτάνε τι εξετάσεις θες να κάνουν. Μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο για μικρόβιο ή μόνο για μύκητες ή μόνο για σαλμονέλα ή και όλα μαζί. Μετά αν βρουν μικρόβιο σε ρωτάνε αν θες να γίνει και αντιβιόγραμμα. Οπότε λογικά είναι διαφορετική εξέταση για μυκητες απο ότι έχω καταλάβει.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι οι εξετάσεις είναι διαφορετικές. Μία η απλή καλλιέργεια, άλλη η μυκητολογική και πάει λέγοντας. Όπως τα λέει και η Χρυσαυγή από πάνω.

Ναι το συκώτι ευελπιστώ πως καλυτερεύει. Οι μύκητες να θεραπευτούν μόνο να είμαστε μετά οκ, να πετάμε και να κάνουμε τις τρέλες μας!

----------


## jk21

το συκωτι βελτιωθηκε χωρις τιποτα εντελως; ουτε κατι φυτικο ; εδινες καποια φυτικη ισως τροφη διαφορετικη; 

αν δεν εδωσες κατι αλλο ,τοτε καποιο μικροβιο που ειχε πιασει η αντιβιωση ,πρεπει να ηταν η αιτια 

για τους μυκητες αυτους

http://www.birds-online.de/gesundhei...idiasis_en.htm
*Other diseases caused by yeasts and related pathogens 
Sometimes another kind of mould fungus can be found in a birds' crop: Mucor spp. This pathogen can also lead to vomiting and other above mentioned symptoms. To get rid ofMucor spp. it needs other drugs such as Itrafungol. Yeasts can also lead to fungal skin infection. They cause itchiness and the birds can't stop scratching themselves.


*
*http://avianmedicine.net/content/uploads/2013/03/35.pdf σελ 1005 στη δεξια μερια της σελ (δεν μου επιτρεπει αντιγραφη ) δινει επιπλεον στοιχεια

*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι δεν είχα δώσει τίποτα άλλο πέρα από αυτή την αντιβίωση. Πάντως τώρα μικρόβιο δεν είχε άρα ότι ήταν από το συκώτι πέρασε!
Το πρώτο site το βρήκα και μόνη μου πριν και διάβασα το αντίστοιχο κομμάτι. Αυτό το φάρμακο που αναφέρει πιο είναι; Τι πρέπει να της δώσω τώρα για να περάσει; Επίσης, να δώσω και στο άλλο πουλί που είναι μαζί της;

----------


## jk21

ιτρακοναζολη 10mg ανα ml 

θα δουμε ,θελω να το ψαξω μηπως κανει και η φλουκοναζολη

----------


## xrisam

Αντε μωρε να γίνει περδίκι!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα με υποχρέωνες αν το κοιτούσες και μου έλεγες τι ακριβώς πρέπει να δώσω και πως γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα! Εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ τη βοήθειά σου!

----------


## jk21

Μπερδεμενα οσα βρηκα και μιλουν για δραστικοτατο φαρμακο μονο για καποιο πανακριβο και μαλλον δινεται μονο σε νοσοκομειακες περιπτωσεις 

μαλλον μεταξυ των δυο η ιτρακοναζολη δραστικοτερη αλλα οχι παντα .Υπαρχει σε ποσιμο εναιωρημα πανω απο 30 ευρω και σε δισκιο ή καψουλα που δεν ξερω αν διαλυεται σωστα 

δοσολογια εχω για αλλες ασθενειες και δεν ξερω αν ταιριαζει και σε αυτη 

ομως επειδη το πουλακι δεν δειχνει να εχει ενεργα συμπτωματα ,δεν ξερω αν ο αριθμος των αποικιων ειναι αξιολογισιμος για να δοθει ντε και καλα αγωγη 

ισως να πρεπει να ερωτηθει γιατρος

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αμάν και αυτό το πουλί! Έχει το μύκητα που δεν ξέρουμε πως θεραπεύεται, όλα τα παράξενα πάνω της πέφτουν!  :: 
Θα προσπαθήσω να επικοινωνήσω με κάποιο γιατρό, δεν ξέρω αν θα μου πουν χωρίς επίσκεψη βέβαια.
Ενεργά συμπτώματα δεν μου φαίνεται ότι έχει, όλη μέρα πάει πάνω κάτω, σκαρφαλώνει, καθαρίζεται, κάνει μπάνιο, τρώει, πίνει. Να έχω πέσει τόσο έξω πια; Τι να πω; 

Έστω ότι έχει αυτούς τους μύκητες, αν την αφήσω λίγο καιρό να δω πως θα πάει μόνη της; Σε περίπτωση που αυτοί οι μύκητες δεν είναι σε μεγάλο αριθμό ώστε να δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να αξιολογησω εστω και μικρες αποικιες (γραφει το βαθμο προσβολης η εξεταση; ) κατα ποσο ειναι επικινδυνες και για αυτο κρινω οτι ειναι απαραιτητη η γνωμη γιατρου και μαλιστα εμπειρου 

η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω ακουσει σε ατομο αλλης διαδικτυακης παρεας ,ανιχνευση  στο ιδιο κεντρο και αλλου σπανιου μυκητα σε πουλι (εκεινος ακομα πιο σπανιος σε πουλια ) και προβληματιζομαι λιγο και για την ορθοτητα των μετρησεων .Εκεινη η περιπτωση  ειχε δειξει καποια βελτιωση με φλουκοναζολη που ειχε προτεινει γιατρος ,αλλα τελικα αν θυμαμαι επιδεινωθηκε η υγεια του αποτομα και κατεληξε

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ πάντως όσο διαβάζω για αυτό το μύκητα ούτε συμπτώματα που να μου ταιριάζουν βλέπω και πιο συχνός φαίνεται να είναι σε κότες και πτηνά της φάρμας. 
Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι εγώ για έναν έλεγχο ρουτίνας είχα πάει και κατέληξε να έχει διογκωμένο συκώτι και μύκητες. Δεν έδειχνε και ακόμα δεν δείχνει κάτι το πουλάκι. Και έχουν περάσει 15 μέρες από τότε που την είδε ο γιατρός. Αν είχε κάτι δεν θα είχε εμφανιστεί; Δεν ξέρω τι να πω και τι να απαντήσετε και εσείς σε υποθέσεις. 
Θα προσπαθήσω να μιλήσω με κάποιο γιατρό αλλά δυστυχώς οικονομικά δεν μπορώ να πάω σε άλλη επίσκεψη για λίγο καιρό. Για αυτό και δεν πιστεύω ότι θα καταφέρω να μιλήσω με κάποιον που δεν έχω ξαναμιλήσει έστω από το τηλέφωνο, θα θέλει να πάω από εκεί το πουλί να το δει προκειμένου να πληρωθεί και αυτός για τις υπηρεσίες του.

** Δεν γράφει το βαθμό προσβολής, θα πάρω να ρωτήσω αύριο στο κέντρο αυτό.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λοιπόν, μίλησα με πτηνίατρο και μου είπε ότι αυτός ο μύκητας δεν είναι τίποτα απολύτως. Και που τον βρήκαν δεν σημαίνει κάτι. Το πρόβλημά του είναι το διογκωμένο συκώτι και όχι ο μύκητας. Μου είπε ότι η αντιβίωση κακώς δόθηκε τόσο λίγο και ότι μπορεί τώρα το συκώτι να έχει ύφεση αλλά μπορεί να επανέλθει. Και ότι είναι καλύτερα να πάω από εκεί να το δει από την αρχή.

----------


## jk21

ποιος γιατρος; αυτος που ειχε δωσει την αντιβιωση; γιατι νομιζω εκεινος σου ειχε πει να την δωσεις οσο την εδωσες ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι ο ίδιος, πήρα ξανά σε ένα από αυτα που πρότεινες.

----------


## jk21

αυτος δηλαδη που ειχες παει τοτε ,ετυχε  να ειναι  ενα απο τα ατομα που σου πα να ξεκινησεις να δοκιμασεις να ρωτησεις τηλεφωνικα τωρα ; 
δηλαδη αναιρεσε τη δικια του προταση για αριθμο ημερων που ειχε συστησει τοτε;  

....... αν ναι πως σου δικαιολογηθηκε την μια να λεει ετσι και τωρα να λεει κακως την σταματησες; δεν το καταλαβαινω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μαλλον δεν το εξηγησα καλα και σε μπερδεψα. Δεν πηρα τηλεφωνο τον ιδιο γιατρο που ειχα παει τη μικρη την πρωτη φορα.
Πηρα εναν απο τους δυο που μου ανεφερες εσυ σε ενα π.μ. Δυο διαφορετικους γιατρους δηλαδη.

----------


## jk21

οκ καταλαβα τωρα .Ελπιζω να μην ηταν δικαιολογια για να το ξαναπας σε κεινον .Αν και συμφωνω οτι μια αντιβιωση που την ξεκιναμε ,δεν την κοβουμε πριν δωσουμε εστω 5 μερες

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κοίτα σίγουρα προσπαθούσε να με παροτρύνει να παω εκεί. Αλλά επειδή τώρα δεν εχω την οικονομική δυνατότητα να το παω, θα έλεγα το παρακολουθώ, συκώτι καί κουτσουλιες και αν δω κάτι περίεργο θα παω. Προς το παρόν δεν δείχνει κανένα σύμπτωμα. Εσείς τι μου προτείνετε?
Αυτή τη στιγμή δηλαδή το συκώτι καλυτερεύει όπως είδατε και στη φωτογραφία και οι μύκητες σύμφωνα με τη γιατρό δεν είναι τίποτα.

----------


## ninos

Εγω στην θεση σου θα εκανα μια θεραπεια με βοτανα για την αποτοξίνωσης του συκωτιου και τιποτα αλλο. Αποσταγμα αγκαθιου μαριας, αγκιναρα, ταραξακο, τσουκνιδα ειναι μερικα πραγματα που θα βοηθησουν

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το αποσταγμα αυτό πως ακριβως το φτιαχνω? Βραζω νερο τα ριχνω μεσα και το σουρωνω? Η θελει αλλη διαδικασια?
Μπορει να το πιει και το αλλο πουλακι μου που δεν εχει προβλημα?

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει και ετοιμο

δες  μια δικια μου προταση για μιξη ετοιμων σκευασματων για συκωτι αλλα και αντιβακτηριακη προστασια 


*Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά*αλλα και ξεχωρα τα σκευασματα 

*Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )**ΕΚΧΥΛΙΣΜΑ SILIBUM MARIANUM (MILKTHISTLE - ΑΓΚΑΘΙ ΜΑΡΙΑΣ ) πλουσιο στη δραστικη για την υγεια του συκωτιου ΣΙΛΥΜΑΡΙΝΗ
ΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ 1 σταγονα ανα μισο λιτρο νερου για προληπτικη χρηση .5 σταγονες σε εμφανη ασθενεια του ηπατος
(αντιστοιχα 2 σταγονες στο λιτρο νερου ,10 σταγονες στο λιτρο νερου ) 
Ηπατοπροστατευτικη δραση 

http://www.naturesplus.com/products/...dSearchResults



EPATOSIL (εκχυλιμα αγκαθιου Μαριας - Milkthistle - ηπατοπροστατευτικη δραση ) 
2 σταγόνες στα 50 ml ( 40 σταγονες στο λιτρο νερου )



*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που ασχολεισαι με το θεμα τοσο καιρο και εσυ και τα υπολοιπα παιδια.
Θα κανω αυτη τη θεραπεια με τα βοτανα και για οτι νεοτερο θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## mparoyfas

στα συνιστώ και εγω ανεπιφύλακτα το εχω φτιάξει το σκεύασμα και βοηθάει πολυ αν δεν μπορείς να το βρεις μου περισσεύει και με ενα μπουκαλακι απο φαρμακειο σου δινω την ποσοτητα που θα χρειαστείς και για επαναληπτική χορήγηση αν θελεις, για να το φτιάξεις θα χρειαστει ριγανέλαιο, προπολη και εκχύλισμα αγκαθι μαριας.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Αν δεν μπορέσω να βρω κάποιο από τα σκευάσματα θα σε ενημερώσω. 
Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα! Ρωτάω από εδώ για να μην γεμίζουμε το θέμα της αυγοτροφής με ασθένειες που είναι άσχετες :Ρ 

Θέλω να φτιάξω αυτή την αυγοτροφή 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...86%CE%AE%CF%82

και ο Νίκος (Pidgey) μου επισήμανε πως επειδή έχει μέλι μπορεί να μην είναι κατάλληλη για τη μικρή που της είχαν βρει μύκητες. Βέβαια δεν πρέπει να ήταν κάτι ο συγκεκριμένος μύκητας γιατί είχα μιλήσει και με την πτηνίατρο, αλλά καλό είναι να ρωτάμε.
Οπότε η ερώτηση είναι, μπορώ να τη χρησιμοποιήσω την αυγοτροφή που έχει λίγο μέλι;;

----------


## jk21

ειδα και θυμηθηκα την υποθεση .Δεν μπλεχτηκε το πουλακι σε καποια παλιοτερη υποθεση με μυκητες candida που εχουν θεμα με τα σακχαρα και τρεφονται απο αυτα .Θα ειχαν  φανει πιστευω και στηνεξεταση .Το αλλο ειδος αν υπαρχει και αν αξιολογειται (ο γιατρος δεν το αξιολογει ) ειναι κατι διαφορετικο που δεν ξερω αν τρεφεται με σακχαρα οπως οι candida 

βαλε μελι ,αλλα  σε μικροτερη δοση για καλο και κακο.θα εχει και ετσι αποδοχη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για ακόμα μία φορά! Και τον Νίκο φυσικά που το σκέφτηκε και το επισήμανε!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, ήθελα απλά να ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία της μικρής όπως είναι σήμερα, μετά από τόσο καιρό για να διαπιστώσουμε αν είναι εντάξει. Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι σήμερα την είδα να κάνει λίγο πιο πρασινωπές κουτσουλιές και ίσως και πιο πρασινωπά υγρά σε αυτές. Επίσης, προσφάτως γέννησε τρία αυγά.

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια δειχνει οκ 

οταν κανουν αυγα τα θηλυκα ,κανουν μεγαλες και υδαρες κουτσουλιες που συχνα συγχεονται με διαρροια 

βαλε να δουμε .Μπορει να επηρεασε και κατι που εφαγε

δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι ,αν δεν εχει αλλαξει συμπεριφορα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι συμπεριφορά δεν έχει αλλάξει, χαίρονται και τα δύο τη φωλιά τους. Νομίζω πως είναι εντάξει τώρα, οι τελευταίες κουτσουλιές που έκανε ήταν φυσιολογικές με διάφανο υγρό. Θα την παρακολουθώ και αν δω πάλι περίεργες θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία! Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση!

----------

